# Accountant in Albufeira



## MarkM1 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hello, 

After hearing and reading some horror stories, can anyone please recommend an Accountant in the Albufeira area (or close to it)? 

I have to file my first year's Tax return soon and I'll need some help from someone trustworthy and who is not too expensive.

Many thanks.

Mark


----------



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm a professional accountant, retired now, although I do retain a few clients, who specialized in International taxation.

Unfortunately, for several cogent reasons, I will not consult on Portuguese income tax, primarily, but not solely because I have no Portuguese professional society membership.

However, I would recommend a couple of practitioners around the 20 to 40 numbers on Camilo Castelo Branco, since I believe plugging any particular practitioner is a no-no in the forum here.

Regards, and good luck.

Bill Henderson
CA (France, England and Wales)
CMA (Hons.) Canada


----------



## MarkM1 (Feb 27, 2014)

Slackrat, Thank you for your reply. I tried to send you a PM so that you could be more specific about which practitioners you'd recommend without having to post them on the forum. 
Unfortunately, my PM's aren't allowed until I've reached a certain quota of posts. 
So, I'll just knock on a few doors in the area you've mentioned. Thanks again.


----------



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

MarkM1 said:


> Slackrat, Thank you for your reply. I tried to send you a PM so that you could be more specific about which practitioners you'd recommend without having to post them on the forum.
> Unfortunately, my PM's aren't allowed until I've reached a certain quota of posts.
> So, I'll just knock on a few doors in the area you've mentioned. Thanks again.


There are actually 3 and you can't miss them


----------

